# Cally $hit



## my my (Dec 6, 2017)

31 days in,
this strain is ready in 56 days...
cross i made of (TCVG's) $hit outta luck X  (Jaws)  California sunset 

View attachment 20171205_194335.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2017)

Holy trichomes batman!


----------



## umbra (Dec 6, 2017)

frosty as $hit


----------



## my my (Dec 7, 2017)

I guess the smart phones are getting smarter as well..   
i have a S8+   and photos are much better then the older phones i have had....
Thanks for peeking in.
Merry Christmas all...


----------



## umbra (Dec 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas my my


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 7, 2017)

:ciao:


:48:


----------



## Vegas Kid (Dec 11, 2017)

the Magic is behind the lens. very nice


----------



## DankJ (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks super frosty!


----------

